# 2008 Sierra Denali with plow?



## whatwasthat (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum but did A LOT of research prior to making my first post here. I'm looking to buy a truck and found a great deal on a '08 GMC Sierra 1500 Denali.. and I want to plow  . Called a few places (Snowdogg and Fisher) around town and all said they _could_ put a plow on it - but they all said that they'll have to see the truck in person to really get a good idea. Just looking to plow my house, parents' & in-laws' house.

Did a search on and off the website, found some on Denali Yukons and Suburbans but nothing on a Sierra.. ('07 or newer). I did find that thread on an '05 Sierra Denali talking about the AWD system. However, does anybody here have a plow on a 2008 GMC Sierra Denali? Anybody have any pics of the 2008 Sierra Denali with a plow? I'm positive regardless of the maker of the plow, that the front bumper will need to be cut/notched.. just really curious how it'll look without the plow in the off season.

Much appreciated guys! Thumbs Up


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I think one guy on here has a Hiniker on one. I'd go buy an older dedicated plow truck before I put a plow on a Denali.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

The bumpers hang lower on the denali and there will be some modifcations done to it so the truck side can mount up..

your truck should hold the MD75 just fine. (SnowDogg)


----------



## whatwasthat (Oct 12, 2012)

Banksy - yeah, i thought of that too.. i know a plain Sierra would be best but i just love the Denali trim so much and when I found one for a great deal, i just had to jump on it. But like i said, i'll be only, only, only plowing 2-3 driveways per storm. I know it'll ruin my truck faster, but like one of the other members said, a good/bad driver adds a lot to the equation of how "plows kill trucks." I plan to just go easy with my plowing. Not in it to make money, just to relieve my back and parent's back from shoveling.

Plowman - that's exactly what the Snowdogg dealer said. But hearing the word 'modifications to bumper' put a frown on my face. I love the Denali front end and would hate to see stuff done to it. but of course to be fair to snowdogg, i know fisher and the rest will have to modify it too. hence me asking if there are any pictures available of a Denali with a plow. But like Banksy said, not a lot of people would put a plow on it.. but i'm sure i'm not the first..


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It'll do it, but I just wouldn't have the heart to start hacking up the front on such a nice truck.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd listen to Bansky. Denali's are way too nice and like mentioned their bumpers hang lower than average so without the plow it's going to be more noticeable than a regular sierra because the cuts in the bumper will be taller.

Save the money and buy a cheap 1/2ton or even a midsize like a Colorado/Canyon with a plow since your only doing 3 driveways. Don't drop a ton of money on a brand new plow that you won't make money on and cut up a gorgeous truck.

Just my .02


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I say use what you have. I think buying an old dedicated plow truck is a huge waste of money it all your going to do is 2-3 driveways. You would have to buy it, register it, license it, insure it, and worst of all store it, and unless you have a place to hide it it will be an eye sore in your driveway for 8 months a year. Personally I would take a cut up bumper over a shovel any day. Just my .02. Post pics of the truck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.roughcountry.com/chevy_4wd_leveling_kit.html


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We installed a Snoway 26 series on one a couple years ago. You do have to seriously trim the fascia.


----------



## whatwasthat (Oct 12, 2012)

RAM_ON97;1500052 said:


> I say use what you have. I think buying an old dedicated plow truck is a huge waste of money it all your going to do is 2-3 driveways. You would have to buy it, register it, license it, insure it, and worst of all store it, and unless you have a place to hide it it will be an eye sore in your driveway for 8 months a year. Personally I would take a cut up bumper over a shovel any day. Just my .02. Post pics of the truck.


exactly how I'm thinking. but damn, i don't feel like having that cut up bumper visible for 8 months out of the year..  oh god.. this is such a big decision for me!!  i had an easier time buying a house and fighting cases in court, lol.

Basher - any pics of that truck???


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

whatwasthat;1500245 said:


> Basher - any pics of that truck???


Somewhere, I posted them on the site at one point.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

found them

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42193&highlight=07+suburban&page=2


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Just buy a a new bumper cover to install during the non-snowy seasons. They arent that expensive and would give you the look of sharpness while you want it most. I found the air damn for $85 and the lower bumper cover that is cut in the pics that Basher provided for $200.

I also say throw a plow on the Denali. The area that I live/work in in Maine is extremely affluent and its not uncommon to see people with a ton of money who just want the look of having a plow on running around with Denali's and Hummers with plows on them. 

Im not saying its the greatest idea for commercial, but strictly residential and in particular the small amount that you would be using it, I see no issue with it. Its a truck, plain and simple. Just because it has a few more bells and whistles doesnt negate the fact that it can haul and push **** just like any other truck. Its all appearance besides the AWD which isnt that big of a deal either due to the type of AWD system it is in the first place.


----------



## whatwasthat (Oct 12, 2012)

deal fell through..:realmad: back to square one.


----------



## whatwasthat (Oct 12, 2012)

from my original post, you know my use of the truck. can you guys give any recommendations on a truck around $12k? i have additional money set aside for a plow.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

I think there is a guy around here that has a plow on a denali. When I saw the truck, he had the bumper removed with the plow on, which caught my attention. Looks sort of crazy but now I'm thinking that's why he did it. To avoid the notches.


----------

